# Perth 4th February



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all,

Just back from a trip out of Yanchep (see trip reports) I'm keen to do it again.

Who's up for another day in the big blue ocean? I'm thinking either the Alkimos or Point Perron?

6am meet.


----------



## beluga (Nov 7, 2006)

Cant make it this weekend. I will be doing the camping thing at Moore River with freinds. I will be taking the Hobie Tandem for swmbo and me though and I'm sure will get some fishing in.

Good luck this weekend. As far as I am aware there is no launch site near the Alkimos. You will have to launch at Yanchep and travel South or Butler and travel North.

Cheers,
Ian...........
0404 894 129


----------



## beluga (Nov 7, 2006)

Cant make it this weekend. I will be doing the camping thing at Moore River with freinds. I will be taking the Hobie Tandem for swmbo and me though and I'm sure will get some fishing in.

Good luck this weekend. As far as I am aware there is no launch site near the Alkimos. You will have to launch at Yanchep and travel South or Butler and travel North.

Cheers,
Ian...........
0404 894 129


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

No worries Ian,

Have fun at the river.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all,

Now able to go Saturday and or Sunday.

Ian mate, I got one of those anchors last weekend as well - looking forwards to trying it out.


----------

